# قصد الله من التجارب



## soso a (29 مارس 2011)

*

* *بسب الاحداث التى تحدث للكنيسه وكتير مننا قال ليه يارب تركت  كنيستك فى  تهديدات وخوف وقلق ؟

* *

*​*

ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده ( رو 8: 28 )

إننا أحياناً نفكر قائلين : أليس للشيطان يد وهو الذي وراء ما يحدث لنا؟ 

هذا صحيح كما نرى ذلك في قصه أيوب، ولكننا أيضاً نرى أن الشيطان لم يستطع أن يتجاوز الحد المسموح له به من الله ( أي 1: 12 ، 2: 6) 

وأن الله استخدم ما سمح للشيطان أن يفعله لكي يأتي لأيوب ببركة أعظم وأغنى من الاول. 

لك  فلا تنسى أن ترى يد الله فوق الشيطان، وأن الله لا يسمح له أن يتحرك إلا  في الحدود التي تخدم مقاصد الله، وأنه يحول كل شيء للخير والبركة لخاصته. 

"كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" 

وهذه تتضمن حتى ما يسمح الله للشيطان بعمله.

يجب ألا ننسى أن الله يعمل وهدفه هو خيرنا الأبدي وليس فقط خيرنا الزمني. 

كثيراً ما ننظر نحن إلى الأشياء من زاوية ظروفنا الحاضرة، ولكن الله دائماً ينظر ويزن النتائج الأبدية. 

نحن نرضى ـ حتى في الأمور الأرضية أن نسافر رحلة طويلة شاقة إذا كانت توصلنا إلى مكان جميل نشتاق لرؤيته. 

وهكذا  الله قد يختار لنا طريقاً شاقاً، لا لأنه يتلذذ بأن يرانا نقاسي صعوبات  الطريق، بل لأنه يرى البركات الأبدية الغنية التي نحصل عليها في نهايتها 

"في الضيق رحّبت لي" (أو رحبتني ووسعت تخومي) ( مز 4: 10 ). 

فالضيق لا يرسله الله لتعذيبنا ، فضلاً عن أنه يواسينا في وقت الضيق 

"في كل ضيقهم تضايق، وملاك حضرته خلَّصهم. بمحبته ورأفته هو فكهم ورفعهم وحملهم كل الأيام القديمة" ( إش 63: 9 ). 

"مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح، أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية، الذي يعزينا في كل ضيقنا" ( 2كو 1: 3 ،4)

 ولم يكن ذلك ضيقاً هيّناً لأنه يقول:

 "إننا تثقلنا جداً فوق الطاقة حتى أيسنا من الحياة أيضاً" (ع8)

 ومع ذلك عندما يتكلم عن تلك الضيقة في نور الأبدية فإنه يدعوها خفيفة قائل اً: 

"لأن  خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد أبدياً. ونحن غير ناظرين  إلى الأشياء التي تُرى، بل إلى التي لا تُرى. لأن التي تُرى وقتية، وأما  التي لا تُرى فأبدية" ( 2كو 4: 17 ،18). 

يارب اعطنا الثقه الكامله في ان كل مايحدث لنا من تجارب صعبه ومؤلمة او امراض 

ماهو الا بسماح منك لخيرنا وانك تدخلنا من الباب الضيق الذي نهايته نراك تستقبلنا لنعيش معك السعاده الابديه


*​*

ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده ( رو 8: 28 )

إننا أحياناً نفكر قائلين : أليس للشيطان يد وهو الذي وراء ما يحدث لنا؟ 

هذا صحيح كما نرى ذلك في قصه أيوب، ولكننا أيضاً نرى أن الشيطان لم يستطع أن يتجاوز الحد المسموح له به من الله ( أي 1: 12 ، 2: 6) 

وأن الله استخدم ما سمح للشيطان أن يفعله لكي يأتي لأيوب ببركة أعظم وأغنى من الاول. 

لك  فلا تنسى أن ترى يد الله فوق الشيطان، وأن الله لا يسمح له أن يتحرك إلا  في الحدود التي تخدم مقاصد الله، وأنه يحول كل شيء للخير والبركة لخاصته. 

"كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" 

وهذه تتضمن حتى ما يسمح الله للشيطان بعمله.

يجب ألا ننسى أن الله يعمل وهدفه هو خيرنا الأبدي وليس فقط خيرنا الزمني. 

كثيراً ما ننظر نحن إلى الأشياء من زاوية ظروفنا الحاضرة، ولكن الله دائماً ينظر ويزن النتائج الأبدية. 

نحن نرضى ـ حتى في الأمور الأرضية أن نسافر رحلة طويلة شاقة إذا كانت توصلنا إلى مكان جميل نشتاق لرؤيته. 

وهكذا  الله قد يختار لنا طريقاً شاقاً، لا لأنه يتلذذ بأن يرانا نقاسي صعوبات  الطريق، بل لأنه يرى البركات الأبدية الغنية التي نحصل عليها في نهايتها 

"في الضيق رحّبت لي" (أو رحبتني ووسعت تخومي) ( مز 4: 10 ). 

فالضيق لا يرسله الله لتعذيبنا ، فضلاً عن أنه يواسينا في وقت الضيق 

"في كل ضيقهم تضايق، وملاك حضرته خلَّصهم. بمحبته ورأفته هو فكهم ورفعهم وحملهم كل الأيام القديمة" ( إش 63: 9 ). 

"مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح، أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية، الذي يعزينا في كل ضيقنا" ( 2كو 1: 3 ،4)

 ولم يكن ذلك ضيقاً هيّناً لأنه يقول:

 "إننا تثقلنا جداً فوق الطاقة حتى أيسنا من الحياة أيضاً" (ع8)

 ومع ذلك عندما يتكلم عن تلك الضيقة في نور الأبدية فإنه يدعوها خفيفة قائل اً: 

"لأن  خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد أبدياً. ونحن غير ناظرين  إلى الأشياء التي تُرى، بل إلى التي لا تُرى. لأن التي تُرى وقتية، وأما  التي لا تُرى فأبدية" ( 2كو 4: 17 ،18). 

يارب اعطنا الثقه الكامله في ان كل مايحدث لنا من تجارب صعبه ومؤلمة او امراض 

ماهو الا بسماح منك لخيرنا وانك تدخلنا من الباب الضيق الذي نهايته نراك تستقبلنا لنعيش معك السعاده الابديه

منقووووووول 
*​


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2011)

يارب اعطنا الثقه الكامله في ان كل مايحدث لنا من تجارب صعبه ومؤلمة او امراض 

ماهو الا بسماح منك لخيرنا وانك تدخلنا من الباب الضيق الذي نهايته نراك تستقبلنا لنعيش معك السعاده الابديه

امين يارب
موضوع معزي جداا
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2011)

بايان والتقوى والصلاة نحتمل التجارب
فمن يحيا الايمان
راضياً بمصيره  حتى لو كان مريضاً 

او فقيراً أو معوزاً أو مقهوراً.

 يكون في هدوء وسكينة وسلام

 لأن نعمة الروح القدس تظلله

جزيل الشكر سوسو

موضوع روحي قيم


----------



## soso a (30 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> يارب اعطنا الثقه الكامله في ان كل مايحدث لنا من تجارب صعبه ومؤلمة او امراض
> 
> ماهو الا بسماح منك لخيرنا وانك تدخلنا من الباب الضيق الذي نهايته نراك تستقبلنا لنعيش معك السعاده الابديه
> 
> ...


 
آمين يارب اعطينا قلب ملينا بالثقه فيك ومليان بمحبتك 

شكرا كتييير لمرورك ولتقيمك كمان 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## soso a (30 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> بايان والتقوى والصلاة نحتمل التجارب
> فمن يحيا الايمان
> راضياً بمصيره حتى لو كان مريضاً
> 
> ...


 
*فعلا من يعيش* 
فمن يحيا الايمان
راضياً بمصيره حتى لو كان مريضاً 

او فقيراً أو معوزاً أو مقهوراً.

يكون في هدوء وسكينة وسلام


ميرسى كتير لمرورك الجميل


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 مارس 2011)

*جميل اوى يا سوسو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## soso a (30 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *جميل اوى يا سوسو*​
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*_​


 

ميرسى يا هيرو 

برغم كل شئ نورت موضوعى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الرب يبارك خدمتك ويكون معاك


----------



## ramzy1913 (31 مارس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2011)

> *يجب ألا ننسى أن الله يعمل وهدفه هو خيرنا الأبدي وليس فقط خيرنا الزمني.
> 
> كثيراً ما ننظر نحن إلى الأشياء من زاوية ظروفنا الحاضرة، ولكن الله دائماً ينظر ويزن النتائج الأبدية.
> 
> ...



موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
شكــرا
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مارس 2011)

ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة


----------



## شميران (31 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رائع*
*عاشت الايادي*

ولازم نتاكد ان كل الي يجرالنا ماهو الا بسماح من الله  لخيرنا


----------



## soso a (1 أبريل 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


 
ميرسى لمرورك 

الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## soso a (1 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *موضوع رائع*
> *عاشت الايادي*
> 
> ولازم نتاكد ان كل الي يجرالنا ماهو الا بسماح من الله لخيرنا


 
ميرسى شميران 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## soso a (1 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> شكــرا
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


 

شكرا لمرورك 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## soso a (1 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة


 
آآآآآآآآآآآآمين


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> *
> 
> * *
> "كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده"
> ...


آمين ..
رائع ..
شكراً لك أختي


----------



## soso a (2 أبريل 2011)

آآآآآآآآمين 

شكرا حبيبتى لمرورك​


----------

